# Hopeful Applicant with a Question



## maltyy (30 Jul 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm a highschool student from Hamilton going into Grade 12, and for a long time enrolling in the military has been a dream of mine. Taking a tour of the RMC has made me even more excited, and I can't wait to start to application process as soon as I can.

In terms of my eligibility, I'm not worried about my marks, since I had a 85% overall average in Gr. 11, I'm very active in sports like rugby, martial arts, and I workout whenever I can, I'm very fluent in French, and my community work isn't the greatest, but I do tutoring and will probably look for more volunteer opportunities in Gr. 12.

My question is that I have 2 drawbacks which really worries me about how it will affect my eligibility. I have poor vision, and I also have a severe dairy allergy. That's my only allergy, but it's severe. Even eating something that's been in contact with dairy affects me.

Will this affect my application or even make me ineligible?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2011)

As we have said here many times before, only by going to a CFRC can you get that question answered.  Good luck.


----------



## Black Knight (4 Aug 2011)

Agreed with the CFRC. For the vision aspect of it (from friends experience), depending on how bad it is, it should only limit the trades that you can apply for.


----------

